# 2016 Pumpkins at Aldi (2.69) each



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got one from my Aldi's yesterday but my store had a limit of one per customer due to limited quantities.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Cool, gotta go check them out, thanks!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Ooh! I gotta run to Aldi now! I know of at least three around here so even if they do the one per customer thing between me and my boyfriend I should be able to get 6 pumpkins  I do try to get the majority of my pumpkins from local greenhouses and farms though.


----------

